# What was that little smoker on IC?



## Jeekinz (Apr 1, 2007)

Did you see the small hand held smoker the chef used? It looked like a bong.  It was somehow filled with applewood, burned and he filled the food plate lid to season the meat.


Link please 

TYIA


----------



## Katie H (Apr 1, 2007)

Jeeks, what are you talking about?  Hand-held smoker???


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 2, 2007)

I saw that too....It kind of resembled a cheese board with a glass lid to me.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 2, 2007)

Sizzlin saw it too.  They plated a dish with a clear glass cover over it (kind of like a layer cake cover).  Then he used some sort of hand held smoke maker to fog up under the lid and to let the smoke permiate the food.  Even Alton said it looked like a bong.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 3, 2007)

Bump.     I've emailed a couple places but no luck so far.  Any ides?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 3, 2007)

Unfort., the only part I saw of the show was the judging and thats when I saw it.  Your sure it wasn't just a glass covered cheese board that he turned into a smoker? Thats sure what it looked like to me.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 3, 2007)

No, I only saw a glimpse of the device he used.  Alton even said something like "We're making a Cheech & Chong cooking show".  He used the device to fill up the dish and said he used applewood.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 3, 2007)

Well I wish you luck in your quest....please let us know what you find out.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm gonna take a picture of it for Phinz.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 3, 2007)

I've found this link with a picture for those of us with no idea whatsoever what this thing might be:

feed://amandamc.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/full


----------



## Katie H (Apr 3, 2007)

I didn't see the program but, from the picture, it looks like a gadget they created themselves rather than purchased commercially.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 3, 2007)

Can't get the link to work


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 3, 2007)

I just received a reply from Star Chefs:

"The smoker is actually a hand-held mini-vac for computer keyboards; you just have to rig it up so that it burns whatever you want to burn and it will create smoke! I've bought then on-line and I've also found them at Bed Bath and Beyond. ? Katsuya Fukushima of Caf? Atlantico and Minibar "

--by StarChefs Editors

Where's alton when you really need him?​


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 3, 2007)

Try again on the link, hope it works OK.

metrocurean


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Snoop. It must be a version of this "Meat Smoker" I found in the UK.
Google Image Result for http://www.growhigh.co.uk/catalog/images/power-bongs.jpg

The black piece is a battery powered air pump.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 4, 2007)

Interesting.  I'm shocked though at the pic on the site provided.  I could of swore that in the final judging the food was on a wood board with the dome over it.....hmmmm!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 4, 2007)

Now that is an inspired find, Jeekinz. I see the most likely-looking smoker is sold out. Guess there must be a lot of additional demand now


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, maybe I can sweet talk YT into picking one up somewhere for me.  I'm still curious as to how one would convert a keyboard vac though.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a keyboard vac - gift from my Dad, not the kind of thing I'd ordinarily purchase. I tend to clean my keyboard by turning it upside down and giving it a good shake and whack. To cut a short story shorter, there is no way you could convert the keyboard vacuum I have to use it as a smoker.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 4, 2007)

I was thinking you would have to reverse the polarity on the motor so it (_mods - don't take this the wrong way, please_) blows instead of sucks. You would then have to make some sort of "bowl" attached to the, now intake, part of the vacuum.  And obviously, any filters would have to be removed.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 6, 2007)

Dún Laoghaire on Dublin's Riviera Ireland (Dun Laoghaire Rathdown - Dun Laoire)

the site kept giving an error, but here is the home page. It is under madnovelty...CLick on Shopping, then "click here" for local shop, the clicak the mmmmMad Gifts, it is in there, under, cough cough, hmmm Novelties...

This is it, exactly.  As for a meat smoker, there must be a lot of kids in college smoking meat.


----------

